# Balsa



## RWK (Mar 17, 2011)

Were do you folks get your balsa lure blanks from.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey RWK,

You can buy the balsa at the hobby store. It is by the planes and rockets. They have different blank sizes. Hobby Town USA in Mentor has it. I am sure most do.

John


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you are looking for pre-shaped blanks, try 

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/wooden-bodies-blocks/

and

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=2287

and

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=1565

Any particle style you are looking for?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to get all mine from 
http://www.balsausa.com/

Always ask for the extra hard....or for the heaviest density balsa.


----------

